# cashpoint/cash dispenser/ ATM



## funkwalter

Hola,

tengo una duda, tengo que traducir un texto donde se menciona a los "cajeros automáticos" ... yo lo traduje como "automatic teller" pero tambien escuche en peliculas, que los llaman "ATM" ... atm, es una expresion mas americana? o por ejemplo se entiende de que se habla en ingalterra o en irlanda tambien? 
cual seria la forma mas apropiada para tenr un termino de aceptación general?

espero vuestras sugerencias
gracias


----------



## Gringosimo

En los Estados Unidos se usa ATM en conversacion y todos entienden que es Automatic Teller Machine.

Tambien se usa "Cash Machine".


----------



## funkwalter

Gringosimo said:
			
		

> En los Estados Unidos se usa ATM en conversacion y todos entienden que es Automatic Teller Machine.


 
perfecto, es lo que suponia, pero si necesito traducirlo en un contexto "fairly formal" , por escrito, usarias el acrónimo "ATM" y estaria bien?


----------



## cristóbal

De acuerdo con Gringosimo... si es un texto, lo más apropriado, para que no haya ningún mal entendido, sería "automatic teller machine".


----------



## Philippa

funkwalter said:
			
		

> Hola,
> tengo una duda, tengo que traducir un texto donde se menciona a los "cajeros automáticos" ... yo lo traduje como "automatic teller" pero tambien escuche en peliculas, que los llaman "ATM" ... atm, es una expresion mas americana? o por ejemplo se entiende de que se habla en ingalterra o en irlanda tambien?
> cual seria la forma mas apropiada para tenr un termino de aceptación general?
> espero vuestras sugerencias
> gracias


Hola
Aquí está un hilo con muchos términos:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=6944
Yo creo que lo más común aquí en Inglaterra es 'cash machine'.
Saludos y muchas gracias por la explicación de 'a secas' el otro día.
Philippa


----------



## funkwalter

Gracias por las sugerencias. 




			
				cristóbal said:
			
		

> De acuerdo con Gringosimo... si es un texto, lo más apropriado, para que no haya ningún mal entendido, sería "automatic teller machine".


----------



## Gringosimo

funkwalter said:
			
		

> perfecto, es lo que suponia, pero si necesito traducirlo en un contexto "fairly formal" , por escrito, usarias el acrónimo "ATM" y estaria bien?


 
en un contexto professional o "fairly formal" estoy de aquerdo con Cristóbal...



			
				cristóbal said:
			
		

> De acuerdo con Gringosimo... si es un texto, lo más apropriado, para que no haya ningún mal entendido, sería "automatic teller machine".


----------



## supercrom

Don't forget that the conjunction "o" only have an accent mark if it is between two numbers:
* 2000 ó 3654*
You write that "acento diagráfico" in order to avoid confusion with the number 0 (zero, oh).

*CROM*


----------



## garryknight

Philippa said:
			
		

> Yo creo que lo más común aquí en Inglaterra es 'cash machine'.


Tambien se puede oír "cashpoint".


----------



## mjscott

To the English Kuh-Niggot-
I have never heard of a "cashpoint."
I like it. I hereby dub the term "cashpoint" to all cash machines and ATMs in the US.


----------



## Sca

ATM (Automatic Teller Machine) es el término más común-me animaría a decir el único- en Australia.


----------



## malaka_malaka

vivo en los estados unidos y no he escuchado "cash machine" ni "cashpoint." es mas comun escuchar "ATM" que automatic teller machine, pero mas de la gente saben que significa "automatic teller machine"


----------



## rodneyp

The most common term in the US is ATM. Occassionally you will hear Cash Station or Cash Machine. Those are older terms, or terms that are used in different parts of the country. 

And I've never heard the word "Cashpoint" in the US.


----------



## ^Pat Bateman^

In US you can use "ATM" or "Atomatic Teller" indistinctly.
In UK they call them "Cash Points" or "Cash Machines".


----------



## zumac

rodneyp said:


> The most common term in the US is ATM. Occassionally you will hear Cash Station or Cash Machine. Those are older terms, or terms that are used in different parts of the country.
> 
> And I've never heard the word "Cashpoint" in the US.


One of the original terms for an ATM was "*cash dispenser*."

Saludos.


----------



## aztlaniano

garryknight said:


> "cashpoint".


"Cashpoint" is British usage (though apparently not in Australia, according to Sca), ATM for the US.
saludos


----------



## sound shift

I've never heard a member of the public say "automatic teller" in the UK. If I remember rightly, "Cashpoint" was specific to one of the banks, but it has turned into a generic term.


----------



## Piruviru

Yo viví en Irlanda 7 meses y allí también se le llama ATM.

Saludos


----------



## girasole2008

Where I live everyone says - MAC (machine).  

¨Is there a MAC machine around here?¨  or 
¨I have to go to MAC¨

Anyone else say this? Is it just us in Philly?


----------



## Piruviru

Does anyone says 'Hole in the wall'? A Scottish friend from mine used to say it.


----------



## sound shift

Yes, I've heard people say it.


----------



## Valencia2007

Hello,

I would like to know which word is the most apporpiate for the word in Spanish "cajero automático" because recently I visited the USA, when I arrived in a village in Texas and asked 2 girls if they knew where I could find a"cash dispenser" they laughed at me and tell me that it sounded ridiculous and the right word is ATM. I thought that Cash dispenser was ok or cashpoint too.

thanks in advance.


----------



## sheilak

In the US we say ATM, some people say 'Cash Station'. I've never heard 'cash dispenser'. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Chez

I think you'll find 'cash dispenser' and 'cashpoint' are acceptable in the UK. ATM would be understood by most people, and we very frequently say 'hole in the wall', too: 'Can you tell me where there's a hole in the wall?' I know, weird!


----------



## Valencia2007

thanks!!!! but...does cash dispenser sound ridiculous?


----------



## ilinx

It sounds a bit strange in the U.S., where really they ONLY say ATM or automatic teller.  But I bet they wouldn't think it was ridiculous if an American asked where a cash dispenser was, with a straight face and an American accent.


----------



## Valencia2007

The girls in Texas laughed at me when i said cash dispenser, they told me that word was ridiculous


----------



## ChavoCheque

Cash dispenser is not at all colloquial, but "ridiculous" is a bit strong. Some people _want_ to understand non-native speakers and will meet them halfway, others don't....


----------



## Txiri

Valencia2007 said:


> The girls in Texas laughed at me when i said cash dispenser, they told me that word was ridiculous


 
It's not ridiculous at all.  It's not "typical" here in the USA, however.  The only thing I ever hear is "ATM machine".  

You land in a small town in Texas, and you run across a couple of teenagers ...  if there's an expression in their little town for "cajeros automaticos" like "cash pooper" and all their friends use it, the music they listen to uses it, then anything anyone else says is going to sound ridiculous to them.  That's all there is to it.

I lived in Madrid for a while, and before I went there, I already spoke Spanish decently, and had been in academic environments with people from Colombia, Mexico, Puerto Rico, Cuba, Chile, Spain, Peru, and on and on.  I knew the word for "can",  _lata_.  I lived fairly close to downtown Madrid, and the small grocery stores in that area, you would have to go in to a counter and tell them what you wanted.  You couldn't pick out a can of whatever and take it to the counter, you had to ask for everything.  So I learned the word "bote".  Then I took a trip up to San Sebastian, and entering one of those little grocery stores I asked for "un bote de cerveza", and the shopkeeper, happy to "teach" a foreigner a new word, said, "Ahhh, tu quieres una lata de cerveza, una LATA ... "  It was funny, I knew if I had the fullblown peninsular staccato accent, he would have just gotten the _bote_ off the shelf, with no lesson.   Moral of the story:  when in Rome, try to talk like the Romans, listen to how their expressions are different from what you've been taught, and revel in the fact that you're acquiring anecdotes from your travels.  Nada para preocuparte.


----------



## zumac

Valencia2007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know which word is the most apporpiate for the word in Spanish "cajero automático" because recently I visited the USA, when I arrived in a village in Texas and asked 2 girls if they knew where I could find a"cash dispenser" they laughed at me and tell me that it sounded ridiculous and the right word is ATM. I thought that Cash dispenser was ok or cashpoint too.
> 
> thanks in advance.


*Cash dispenser vs. ATM.*

While at Citibank, in 1975 I programmed the first series of cash dispensers on the bank's New York network. These were online/realtime/24x7, an innovation at the time. Cash dispensers is what the industry referred to them at the time, and the name was not changed to ATM for at least another 5 years when other banks jumped on the bandwagon.

Saludos.


----------



## mhungy

Through almost all of the U.S., ATM is used.  Certain cities have some colloquialisms, but ATM is almost universally understood. 

I don't know what they call it in Britain though.


----------



## sound shift

In Britain it's commonly called a cashpoint (a name that was originally proprietary but became generic), a cash dispenser or, colloquially, a hole in the wall.


----------



## Ritoha

Yes, i agree with sound shift.Originally i could never work out why it was called an ATM in America!
Valencia2007 don't worry about it,some English girls here in Lorca who teach English to Spanish children in a language school learnt their Spanish here;Unfortunately no one told them that it is "Lorquino",colloquial Spanish,until they went to Madrid and some people fell about laughing,but others politely corrected them.
                                                      Un cordial saludo.


----------



## richyrich

I would normally say a 'cash machine'.


----------



## rm321

Cash machine, ATM, cashpoint...


----------



## zumac

mhungy said:


> Through almost all of the U.S., ATM is used. Certain cities have some colloquialisms, but ATM is almost universally understood.
> ....


You're right. Today, "ATM" is the universal term used in the USA.

Nobody mentioned it, and it may be obvious, but ATM means Automatic Teller Machine. It's quite possible that this name was adopted into Spanish as "Cajero Automático", at least in Mexico.

Saludos.


----------



## Quillaray

Not at all ridiculous, and perfectly understandable. Sounds like you were met with some of that classic "Texan hospitality."


----------



## zumac

Coincidently, a few years ago I was passing through a small Texas town, and stopped at a hamburger place. I noticed a steel box, the size of a small safe, on the dining room floor.

I asked the person at the counter what it was, and she said it was like an ATM. You put your credit/debit card in the slot, and it prints a ticket for $50. You use the ticket to pay for your meal, and get change (cash) back. Of course you must buy something.

What a novel idea! Does anybody know what the official name of this type of ATM is?

Saludos.


----------



## Quillaray

Sounds ultra obscure, Zumac! I've never heard of anything like that, but I haven't spent much time in Texas either. 

Not sure what it might be called, but it sounds like a piece of moribund technology to this citizen!


----------



## Mariacarolina

I agree with others - ATM in the US.  However, what IS ridiculous is that those bratty girls would tell you the term you used was "ridiculous".  Of course the term you used is not ridiculous and with even a tiny bit of effort, they could have helped you find the "cash dispenser" or ATM instead of insulting you.


----------



## zumac

Quillaray said:


> Sounds ultra obscure, Zumac! I've never heard of anything like that, but I haven't spent much time in Texas either.
> 
> Not sure what it might be called, but it sounds like a piece of moribund technology to this citizen!


I'm surprised that you say that these ATM's are obscure and of moribund technology. I read up on the subject and found that these devices have great acceptance in small retail businesses, with advantages for both the merchant and the customer.

They are called:
Point of Banking terminals
Cashless ATM's
ATM SCRIP

I'm well-versed on the standard ATM scenario, and I consider these devices as a great idea for small businesses. Read up on some of the these devices, and try looking on the bright side.

Saludos.


----------



## Quillaray

Zumac -

I'm keeping an open mind. Could be that next time I'm rambling through Texas a Point of Banking terminal saves my bacon. Cheers, Q.


----------



## Valencia2007

thank you all!!!!! So....I will say ATM next time ;-) and TXIRI...in Spain "lata de cerveza" o "bote de cerveza" are exactly the same, there is no difference although "lata" normally is a "tin" and bote a "can"but in many casesyou can use both.

thanks again


----------

